# dakota rearend hopping



## striperone (Oct 9, 2012)

brand new rear cylinders shoes drums hardware still the rearend hopping anyone got any ideas???


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

when is it hopping?... beach, hard road at speed creeping along?...


----------



## striperone (Oct 9, 2012)

after doing say about 50 than stop at a light semi hard breaking


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Did you have your drums turned prior to instillation? Did you take them through a break in cycle? Was it doing this before you had the work done?


----------



## striperone (Oct 9, 2012)

had the drums turned still hoping i noticed say i drive from say about a 50ft span and put the brakes on doesnt do it but a 500 span at 45 than stop it hops oh also i put another set of new drums on but no change,Got a little pulsation in the pedal that matches up with the hop


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Remove the ABS fuse and see if the symptoms are the same.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

plotalot said:


> Remove the ABS fuse and see if the symptoms are the same.


Beat me to it. That is your ABS. Your wheel speed sensor may have gotten bumped when they were fiddling with the brakes. They may be able to adjust it or it may need to be replaced. The only thing I am not sure on is that on a chevy when the ABS is activated it lights up on the dash. Never messed with a dodge so I don't know if it the same or not but like Plotalot said pulling the fuse should answer your question pretty quick.


----------



## striperone (Oct 9, 2012)

Rear wheel hop cured i saw the front rotors were a little under spec so replaced the front rotors and pads bam fixed the hop


----------

